# IPv6 and FreeBSD Gateway



## jilingshu (May 31, 2010)

hi all,
I am put in charge to build a IPv6 network for my school. For some reason, I decided to use NAT-PT in gateway. But so many applications, such like QQ(The most famous IM in China) and most of the Online-Games cannot run. Could you tell me how to solve this problem?

P.S.: I think this is a solution,but I dont know how to implement:
Make all clients dual-stacks, build a DNS in internal network and make this DNS to convert external IPv4 address to IPv6. The gateway will route these converted packets to correct IPv4 hosts. When the applications which did not support IPv6 send a DNS Request, DNS will return its IPv4 address and gateway will route it. But gateway wont route non-configured IPv4 packets.


----------

